# How many black officer's in ppcli?



## BLACKBERRY (28 Aug 2004)

Hello everyone, I am a Black third year university student wanting to become an infantry officer and serve with the PPCLI. I went to the Canadian forces Vancouver recruiting centre the other day and the recruiter I talked to gave me some strange advice. He told me that


----------



## Infanteer (28 Aug 2004)

?...??


----------



## SFontaine (28 Aug 2004)

Oh my God! They silenced him before he could finish his post!


----------



## Sundborg (28 Aug 2004)

he probably hit the post button before he finished.


----------



## beach_bum (28 Aug 2004)

The curiosity is killing me!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Aug 2004)

There is only one colour in the Forces - green.


----------



## Sundborg (28 Aug 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> There is only one colour in the Forces - green.



...  Black and Blue


----------



## Armymedic (28 Aug 2004)

and occasionally, when the everything goes bad...

Brown...particularly hitting the fan.

And afterward, when I get busy there is a whole bunch of red around....

Oh, colour my world.


----------



## Sundborg (28 Aug 2004)

lol   yup


----------



## mike62 (28 Aug 2004)

LOL  Green it is...........it is a privilege to wear the uniform.......the color of the person wearing it,is inmaterial........(hope that was the right choice of words..........)


----------



## jonsey (28 Aug 2004)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> and occasionally, when the everything goes bad...
> 
> Brown...particularly hitting the fan.
> 
> ...



I would have thought brown would be more common, with all the mud and dirt.


----------



## Dogboy (30 Aug 2004)

I would not mind a officer that was not white. 
I don't mine anyone being a officer. 
As long as their not a idiot!



edit because I'm a dolt


----------



## Armymedic (30 Aug 2004)

I met an officer named *Whyte*...BTW he was caucasian (*white*). I met him *Whyte* Ave in Calgary. He drove a *white* car.

Get the hint?


----------



## skura (30 Aug 2004)

mike62 said:
			
		

> LOL  Green it is...........it is a privilege to wear the uniform.......the *color* of the person wearing it,is inmaterial........(hope that was the right choice of words..........)



lol Mike, you sure you're in the CANADIAN army?


----------



## Sundborg (30 Aug 2004)

He displayed a Canadian flag so we have to at least give him credit for that


----------



## chrisf (30 Aug 2004)

In the immortal words of bugs bunny... "What a maroon."


----------



## beach_bum (30 Aug 2004)

I have to say, I'm still dying to know what strange advice the recruiter gave this guy!!!!!!


----------



## PARAMEDIC (1 Sep 2004)

LMAO  ;D fontaine lol

If you are concerned about race coming into play look at the BOTP or BOTC video its posted somewhere around here..... there is I think a black Sgt. giving officer rec orders , so safe to say there are possibly some black officers in the army...i have seen a Lt. at my CFRC who is black so rest assured they will fill the quota if they need to ( > lol im gonna catch greif for the quota bit)  

but like mike dorosh said " its all green"  

remember that and you should be fine....now how bout completing the post coz we all are dying for the climactic finale


----------

